# worried grammy



## 20047 (Mar 9, 2007)

My grandson (the love of my life) is 7 years old and was diagnosed with chrones when he was 4 years old. When my daughter and her husband lived in Colorado they had insurance and were taking him to a pediatric specialist, but since have moved to Texas and my son in laws job does not offer any insurance for the family. They had applied for medicaid in texas and were approved, but where they live near Beaumont Texas there is only one ped. specialist in the area and very difficult to get an appointment since then he got a small raise, enough to put them over the income guide lines to receive medicaid. SO...My guy is not getting any medical care for his Chrones, he has had 2 really bad flair ups and has had a few "accidents" of diariah at school. I am wondering if anyone knows of any financial help that they can get to get him to a doctor? I am worried about what kind of damage is being done by not being monitored at all. He is healthy for the mostpart but has weight gain issues.Thanks! Lora


----------

